# Any people in Maryland or even D.C. area?



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

I posted this elsewhere, but also decided to post this here in case anyone comes along _(Not Likely)_ I've posted here before on a similar topic & didn't get much response, but someone from here thought it'd be great to organize our own little get together of people, anyways this will probably happen anywhere in between Dec 16th-Jan 30th, not sure about the location as of yet or scheduling etc. But PM me if you want more details & actually PM this user who I'm doing this with, I suck at doing links correctly but hopefully this is clickable @*Max Seigel*


----------

